# Close uncle loosing a battle with stage 4 cancer.



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 30, 2011)

Please remember my very close uncle and family. 
Been in ICU a week from infection in his blood. Two and half months ago he was 6'4" and probably 240 pounds now he may way 160 pounds. Got to where he couldn't swallow anything and after many tests and biopsies they found he was eat up with cancer. They found this out all within the last month and after not being able to eat they had to put in a feeding tube which is where the infection is believed to have come from.
Long story short they have moved him out of ICU so  that family could spend time with him and have said there isn't anything else they can do. His body is just not strong enough, kidneys and liver have shut down, and that he isn't strong enough for dialysis anymore.
His faith is as strong as anyone you'll meet. He just turned 70 about a week ago and is a Deacon at our church. 
Please remember him, our family, and our church in your prayers.


----------



## Jasper (Nov 30, 2011)

Very sorry to hear Chris. Prayers sent!


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your uncle, prayers sent for the family.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2011)

Prayers to the family.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 1, 2011)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## fd1228 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your uncle. I will pray for your entire family.  He sounds like a good man no doubt the will be missed.


----------



## turk2di (Dec 4, 2011)

Prayers sent for strength to carry your family thru!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you for your prayers fellas. The Lord called my uncle home last Thursday evening and the funeral service was today. 
My uncle wanted it to be like a church service and the Lord sent his sweet spirit throughout the house and I believe that was some of the best preaching and singing I've ever heard.
A good testament as to how my uncle lived, walked, and fought the GOOD FIGHT.
Thank you all and thank you Lord for your blessings on me and the sweet memories you've left me with.


----------



## Sargent (Dec 5, 2011)

Prayers to your family.


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 5, 2011)

Still have your uncle's family in my prayers.  He sounds like he was a good man.


----------

